
Ask HN: Biggest Alternatives to Pingdom? - clintavo
Hi HN.  We&#x27;ve used Pingdom for over a decade but in the past year the alerts have become increasingly unreliable.  I never get alerts on my phone anymore despite triple checking every setting and interacting several times with their support people (who kinda just stop responding).<p>We added Slack webhook integration and started using a Slack channel as the alerting piece, which is OK, but Pingdom doesn&#x27;t seem to honor their &quot;Alert only after down for more than 10 minutes&quot; setting when sending webhooks to Slack.  So we get bombarded with tiny up&#x2F;down up&#x2F;down alerts when any minor glitch happens (even network connectivity glitches), which is why we set the &quot;Alert only after down for more than 10 minutes&quot; in the first place.  We opened a support ticket, but given past support responses from them, we are not hopeful for a solution.<p>Long winded intro to the question - what would you recommend as an alternative to Pingdom?  Looking for someone who&#x27;s stable, established and not going anywhere obviously.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
taytus
I'm currently using their free trial and so far it has been working for us.
One of our servers went down two times last week and I got SMS notifications.
Curious to learn about other alternatives.

------
bradknowles
Runscope?

